# The Kinsey Scale



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Yerp, you all know the Kinsey scale for sexual orientation developed by sexologist Alfred Kinsey, right? It goes like this:

*0 - Exclusively heterosexual*. (You have no attraction to members of the same sex)
*1 - Predominantly heterosexual, but incidentally homosexual*. (You are mostly attracted to members of the opposite sex, but given the proper conditions you may harbor attraction to members of the same sex)
*2 - Predominantly heterosexual, but significantly homosexual*. (You prefer members of the opposite sex, but are significantly attracted to both sexes)
*3 - Equally heterosexual and homosexual* (Equally attracted to both sexes)
*4 - Predominantly homosexual, but significantly heterosexual*. (You prefer  members of the same sex, but are significantly attracted to both sexes)
*5 - Predominantly homosexual, but incidentally heterosexual*. (You are  mostly attracted to members of the same sex, but given the proper  conditions you may harbor attraction to members of the opposite sex)
*6 - Exclusively homosexual*. (You have no attraction to members of the  opposite sex)
*X - Asexual*. (No attraction to members of either sex)

It should be noted that Kinsey's scale relies on a gender dichotomy of male and female, and is therefore somewhat outdated. For most practical purposes, however, it can be used.

Poll coming up. Which are you?


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a 1. 
I guess I'm a furfag.


----------



## Ulamog (Apr 19, 2010)

Three.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

3.5


----------



## Browder (Apr 19, 2010)

3.

Guess I'm a greedy furfag, who goes for guys too because he can't get a date. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

0


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

inb4OVER9000!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

For the record, I'm going with 4.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess I'm a 1. I am extremely diappointed in myself.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> For the record, I'm going with 4.



;3


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2010)

Yay 6.   I'm like a between 5 and 6, but closer to 6.  |3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 19, 2010)

Quatro.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ;3



Is that okay?


----------



## Pharax (Apr 19, 2010)

0, i can see why some guys might like other dudes, but it's not for me haha


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> inb4OVER9000!!!


I'd be afraid to meet the furry with that level of gay.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd be afraid to meet the furry with that level of gay.



You have already met him.

He comes by the name of...


_SCOTTY_


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You have already met him.
> 
> He comes by the name of...
> 
> ...


Get ready to be sig quoted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You have already met him.
> 
> He comes by the name of...
> 
> ...


Good thing I don't live in his state.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is that okay?




yeh >:3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd be afraid to meet the furry with that level of gay.



dude. you almost got banned. shit.

anyway... haha... furries are predominately gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Good thing I don't live in his state.


He lives about a half hour away from me.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> inb4OVER9000!!!





IT'S SUPER FURFAG! >.< 



Also, 1


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

0


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude. you almost got banned. shit.


I make the mods cry in their sleep.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He lives about a half hour away from me.



you guys should make a porno.
gay porno.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I make the mods cry in their sleep.



Impressive. 

This thread will turn into a giant furfag orgy.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a 2....2.5 if the bottle is closer to empty than full.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I make the mods cry in their sleep.



<.<;; I was actually thinking about applying as a mod, but then I didnt want to be uncool.


anyway. back to being gay.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 19, 2010)

3.

Alfred Kinsey = win.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

<straight btw.



Zrcalo said:


> <.<;; I was actually thinking about applying as a mod, but then I didnt want to be uncool.


My application would consist of
"what is most impressive about yourself"
My penor
"what do you know about the forum rules"
see signature
"what do you think is most impressive about the furry community"
Furries can run from the cops faster than I can!
"Thank you for your applicat
-Yo dragoneer, I'm real happy for but Kage had one of the best furry speeches of all time.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you guys should make a porno.
> gay porno.


Isn't he like 12?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to say 0.5. 1 if you had to round.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Isn't he like 12?


Heckler is 19 years old


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Heckler is 19 years old


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Plantar (Apr 19, 2010)

Never met a dude I was attracted to, but it can happen, so 1.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 19, 2010)

Totally a 3, leaning to 4.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say 0, but after what EdieFantabulous did to my brain I'm not so sure anymore..

Still going with 0 though, haven't met a guy irl that I'm the least bit attracted to


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm probably a 4 or 5.  But...eh.

I'm surprised we don't have more 6's here.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm probably a 4 or 5.  But...eh.
> 
> I'm surprised we don't have more 6's here.



Ah man I totally forgot I'm a 5 for Nylak.  u_u


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

0.00000001.

Not gonna be a prude and say that "oho i'm so pure", I'll be honest. It could happen, I guess.

But cock is icky.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Ah man I totally forgot I'm a 5 for Nylak. u_u


Victory! 

...Wait, what does that say about me?  T_T  *needs to be more feminine.  crycry.*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

0


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Victory!
> 
> ...Wait, what does that say about me?  T_T  *needs to be more feminine.  crycry.*




Crying?  Totally a 4 now.  Keep it up.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Crying? Totally a 4 now. Keep it up.


 
Uhh...*curls up in a corner and whimpers?*

Oh god, I'm turning into Willow.  Brb, need to go punch something in the face.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Uhh...*curls up in a corner and whimpers?*
> 
> Oh god, I'm turning into Willow.  Brb, need to go punch something in the face.



Punch me in the face.  It gets my rocks off.





oh god I've become TDA


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Punch me in the face. It gets my rocks off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think we've been surrounded by idiots for too long, you and I.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Uhh...*curls up in a corner and whimpers?*
> 
> Oh god, I'm turning into Willow.  Brb, need to go punch something in the face.



HURRY! I love her to death, but I'd have to kill a puppy if you ever became as passive-agressive as she is.

Also Nylak, you make my 3 go straight to 0.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Also Nylak, you make my 3 go straight to 0.


Dawwww


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> HURRY! I love her to death, but I'd have to kill a puppy if you ever became as passive-agressive as she is.
> 
> Also Nylak, you make my 3 go straight to 0.


 
Daww.  <3

But I'm still not decided if I should consider it a compliment that gay/bi dudes like me.  Does that mean I'm so awesome that I'm the exception to the rule, or do they just think of me as a dude?  >___>

It's probably the latter.  And yet I'm okay with that.

Damn furries.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak maybe its cuz you are hot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nylak maybe its cuz you are hot.


^this


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nylak maybe its cuz you are hot.


 Oh, right, that's what it is.

*smack*  Shut up.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, right, that's what it is.
> 
> *smack*  Shut up.


x: Sorry for calling you hot?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, right, that's what it is.
> 
> *smack*  Shut up.



Why would you do that?! That probably turned him on.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, right, that's what it is.
> 
> *smack*  Shut up.


Don't encourage him, now.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I haven't had it for any dudes yet but I mean you never know, so I'm going to have to go with a 1 here.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why would you do that?! That probably turned him on.


o murr


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, right, that's what it is.
> 
> *smack*  Shut up.


Me likey :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why would you do that?! That probably turned him on.


 Naw I tend to be a dom type.


Easog said:


> Don't encourage him, now.


Encourage what? I have interests locally now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Naw I tend to be a dom type.
> 
> Encourage what? I have interests locally now.



By turned on, I meant awake and alert! Yeah.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> By turned on, I meant awake and alert! Yeah.


 Yeah slapping will wake me up. But getting thwacked is not something I would find sexual.



Hmmmm.... but saying you can use "Fistfights for foreplay" could be Really badass (or Spousal abuse one of the two)


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah slapping will wake me up. But getting thwacked is not something I would find sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... but saying you can use "Fistfights for foreplay" could be Really badass (or Spousal abuse one of the two)


 
Seeing as I weigh a grand total of 100 pounds I don't think I could actually abuse my spouse and do any real damage.

Unless I had a sledgehammer or a mallet or something, and they were sedated.  That might do the trick.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seeing as I weigh a grand total of 100 pounds I don't think I could actually abuse my spouse and do any real damage.
> 
> Unless I had a sledgehammer or a mallet or something, and they were sedated.  That might do the trick.



Sometimes I forget just how tiny you are. And you're what, twenty two?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

i guess a 1
i probably would've been closer to a 2 or 3 last year
im pretty sure fluidity is supposed to go with this scale
some behaviorists add an additional "what were you prior" and then retest a few months-year later

When the chance for a homosexual relationship with someone I find attractive pops up, I second guess myself because I think of it somewhat experimentally
and i dont want anyone to go through an experiment

Sometimes I regret that

butts


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seeing as I weigh a grand total of 100 pounds I don't think I could actually abuse my spouse and do any real damage.
> 
> Unless I had a sledgehammer or a mallet or something, and they were sedated.  That might do the trick.


 wholly shit I am like 6'3" at 162pounds. You sound so tiny .-.

Tiny is awesome btw ;D


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sometimes I forget just how tiny you are. And you're what, twenty two?


Shut up. 

I didn't drink enough milk as a child, or something. :[



The Drunken Ace said:


> wholly shit I am like 6'3" at 162pounds. You sound so tiny .-.
> 
> Tiny is awesome btw ;D


I think you could squish me. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I think you could squish me. D:


Maybe I doubt it tho I am tall and thin as hell. Besides why would I do that?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Maybe I doubt it tho I am tall and thin as hell. Besides why would I do that?


 I don't know, my main reaction around tall people IRL is "Please don't step on me.  T_T"


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I don't know, my main reaction around tall people IRL is "Please don't step on me.  T_T"


Stop making me want to hug you so much >:C 

I am supposed to be the aloof flirt devoid of compassion.

(Still wanna give hugs tho.)


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a three, and it seems so is the majority of people.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Stop making me want to hug you so much >:C
> 
> I am supposed to be the aloof flirt devoid of compassion.
> 
> (Still wanna give hugs tho.)


 Nah, you wouldn't want to do that.  You'd have to bend over to hug me, and that's very awkward.  :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Nah, you wouldn't want to do that.  You'd have to bend over to hug me, and that's very awkward.  :3


 then stand on a chair or something .


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> then stand on a chair or something .


 I'll just jump and cling.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'll just jump and cling.


 Even better! Just don make me fall over.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Even better! Just don make me fall over.


 
But then if I get you down, I'll have you right where I want you!  Buahahaha!  >D


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

This poll needs an Over 9000 option. ):


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Over 9000 is the equivalent of feeling deeply emotionally violated if you stop viewing penis.



Nylak said:


> But then if I get you down, I'll have you right where I want you!  Buahahaha!  >D


... okay. Go ahead then. 


Wait what?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... okay. Go ahead then.
> 
> 
> Wait what?


 
Well, being tiny, the only way I can get on top is by tripping somebody or otherwise knocking them over.  It's very sad.  *nodnod.*


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, being tiny, the only way I can get on top is by tripping somebody or otherwise knocking them over.  It's very sad.  *nodnod.*



...Or hilarious!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, being tiny, the only way I can get on top is by tripping somebody or otherwise knocking them over.  It's very sad.  *nodnod.*


 Nawh Its more adorable and awesome then sad. 

And I am sitting anyhow xD


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> And I am sitting anyhow xD


In that case, I can work with that. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2010)

4

The fuck?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> In that case, I can work with that. :3


 Why not? I can pull the whole "too lazy to get up _hug_" thing.


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2010)

There's only been 1 asexual vote?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Im 0 thank you.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 20, 2010)

Zero.

I liek penor.
I dun like titties and cunt flaps.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm highly unstable. Some days I'm zero, some days I'm a full blown six... 
...So for simplicity's sake I'll say three...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Nah, you wouldn't want to do that.  You'd have to bend over to hug me, and that's very awkward.  :3



Nah.  He can hug you while on his knees, lol.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nah. He can hug you while on his knees, lol.


 I can think of better things for him to be doing while he's on his knees.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I can think of better things for him to be doing while he's on his knees.


I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations to anyone who voted from 1-5, you are bisexual. Discuss. :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Congratulations to anyone who voted from 1-5, you are bisexual. Discuss. :3



That's not fair and you know it. Ones and Fives are just Bi-curious.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Congratulations to anyone who voted from 1-5, you are bisexual. Discuss. :3



Ummm... no?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 20, 2010)

Uno


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 20, 2010)

i picked 1 -.-


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 20, 2010)

5 Ftw.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

I went with 4. 
Love being with both, but have a slight and stronger attraction to men.:grin:  
Edit: seems to be growning slowely more twoard men over the years too.




JamesB said:


> There's only been 1 asexual vote?


 
Would be nice to see who voted on what(open poll). 
Then again maybe some ppl dont want ppl to know what they voted on a topic like this.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

I guess around 2, but it's hard to work it out because I've never had a relationship with anyone (of either gender) and I'm not attracted to humans.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 20, 2010)

I picked 1.
If this was in the Den, I might have chosen higher.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

0


----------



## net-cat (Apr 20, 2010)

I usually say 2.71 because it's funny.

In reality, though, it's been trending downward. These days, it's probably closer to two than three, though. We'll just go with this:

âŒŠkâŒ‹ = 2


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2010)

1.5


----------



## Koray (Apr 20, 2010)

mmmmmm 5...

um, that


----------



## Shaui (Apr 20, 2010)

No. 2 gaiz

Yes, I'm "predominantly heterosexual yet significantly homosexual"

EDIT: I'm a *2.71828182845904523...* on the kinsey scale, I'm _"NATURALLY"_ *GAY* hahaha get it? *smacks himself*

*DOG COCKS EVERYWHERE*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 20, 2010)

At this time, I say 5. :V


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Voted 6.

Question: where would someone fall on the scale if they were attracted to cuntbois?


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

I've problem on deciding.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> At this time, I say 5. :V



I thought for sure you'd be a 6, thinking girls are icky and all. 



auzbuzzard said:


> I've problem on deciding.
> 
> Any ideas?



Over 9000?


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

net-cat said:


> I usually say 2.71 because it's funny.
> 
> In reality, though, it's been trending downward. These days, it's probably closer to two than three, though. We'll just go with this:
> 
> âŒŠkâŒ‹ = 2



Your k is falling through the floor.  D8


Also, what did Easog vote.  EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW.  :3c


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 20, 2010)

2.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow. Reading this forum, I would NEVER have guessed that most of us are straight. I guess it's just because the straight ones don't talk about being straight.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't know there WERE straight people here.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 20, 2010)

Shaui said:


> EDIT: I'm a *2.71828182845904523...* on the kinsey scale, I'm _"NATURALLY"_ *GAY* hahaha get it? *smacks himself*


I already made that joke. >:|



Takun said:


> Your k is falling through the floor.  D8


It hasn't hit rock bottom yet!




Takun said:


> Also, what did Easog vote.  EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW.  :3c


I know what he voted. I went and looked it up.

Am I going to post it?

No. :3

What I should do is go through and see who lied about what they voted and call them out on it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Wow. Reading this forum, I would NEVER have guessed that most of us are straight. I guess it's just because the straight ones don't talk about being straight.



Numbers are still skewed far from the traditional 9:1 estimate. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Numbers are still skewed far from the traditional 9:1 estimate. Make of that what you will.



We're disproportionately gay, yes, but anyone reading through this forum would think that we were mostly gay.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

net-cat said:


> I already made that joke. >:|
> 
> It hasn't hit rock bottom yet!
> 
> ...




Tell me D:!

I went to bed last night before him and am curious.  |D


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Apr 20, 2010)

4

I'm into guy stuff. Guys are generally into guy stuff, as well - It's convenient.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

5 - Predominantly homosexual, but incidentally heterosexual

:/ only because I love derek.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 5 - Predominantly homosexual, but incidentally heterosexual
> 
> :/ only because I love derek.



Alfred Kinsey would have gone mad trying to understand your sexuality.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I didn't know there WERE straight people here.



No straight people, just noobs :roll:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm undecided between 1 and 2. I wouldn't say I'm significantly attracted to women, definitely not like guys, but at the same time the conditions aren't exactly rare.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm undecided between 1 and 2. I wouldn't say I'm significantly attracted to women, definitely not like guys, but at the same time the conditions aren't exactly rare.



Significant in everyday conversation tends to mean "to a large extent," but a more accurate definition of it is "to a relevant extent; of consequence."


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2010)

4. I like women mostly, but guys are nice too.


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a 5. The only time I would fuck a chick would be at Las Vegas.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Significant in everyday conversation tends to mean "to a large extent," but a more accurate definition of it is "to a relevant extent; of consequence."



Moderately attracted, but picky?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

;_; The guys proved I am a 1. 

manpoints -1


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Moderately attracted, but picky?



Dude, this is like me only I do this for both genders. I'd call two.

Unless you don't want to fall into stupid sexual labels like this that is.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ;_; The guys proved I am a 1.
> 
> manpoints -1


It's okay, I used to be a complete lesbian but then I slowly realized that guys are just plain cool. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ;_; The guys proved I am a 1.
> 
> manpoints -1



Quick, go do something crazy like streaking to regain some of those manliness points!

Oh, and you'd better tape it. You know, so you can prove you did it and all.



Browder said:


> Dude, this is like me only I do this for both  genders. I'd call two.
> 
> Unless you don't want to fall into stupid sexual labels like this that  is.



I've had two girlfriends. I'm definitely bi, even if one of them was ftm and I didn't know he was a she at first.

I just don't know how much.

Someone should come test it with me. Ladies. B)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> It's okay, I used to be a complete lesbian but then I slowly realized that guys are just plain cool. :3


Hahaha, Niece.


BlueberriHusky said:


> Quick, go do something crazy like streaking to regain some of those manliness points!
> 
> Oh, and you'd better tape it. You know, so you can prove you did it and all.


You (and most of the guys here) Wish XD

I'd need allot of booze first =/


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hahaha, Niece.
> You (and most of the guys here) Wish XD
> 
> I'd need allot of booze first =/



I'm slashing TWO manliness points for this. >:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm slashing TWO manliness points for this. >:V


 Dammit. I will go streaking if you join me. How's that?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dammit. I will go streaking if you join me. How's that?



Sure. We'll have a manliness contest.

You're going to lose. >:V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

"I can't wait to go blind!"


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a tricky question. Sexually speaking, I'm a 0 (completely straight, yo) but I think it's every straight man's obligation to harbor at least a little bit of attraction towards Mike Patton.


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> This is a tricky question. Sexually speaking, I'm a 0 (completely straight, yo) but I think it's every straight man's obligation to harbor at least a little bit of attraction towards Mike Patton.


 
THIS IS A LI-- oh okay


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sure. We'll have a manliness contest.
> 
> You're going to lose. >:V


 Blue if you could beat me, You'd be one hellava woman.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Blue if you could beat me, You'd be one hellava woman.



You know it. B)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You know it. B)


in this scenario: I half hope you win.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

Imma X, sex doesn't interest me.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 20, 2010)

Sexually I'd say 4, but relationship wise I'd say 5, hence I'm more of a 4.5

I picked 5 in the poll because I have a boyfriend at the moment and hence am pushed a bit to the higher numbers


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

5.9
Does that count?


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a 4. Yay...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

I put myself down as a 5 believe it or not. Yes, I can still get ze boners from womenz...every now and then


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I put myself down as a 5 believe it or not. Yes, I can still get ze boners from womenz...every now and then



Like Willow?


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm a 4. Yay...


 
You're officially ghey :V


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd probably go with a 4 at the moment. It varies a lot, I wonder if maybe there's something wrong with me because sometimes I almost feel like I can just go "meh.... I'll like [insert preference] more today" :?


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> You're officially ghey :V



It's not official till I get plowed.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I thought for sure you'd be a 6, thinking girls are icky and all.


Well, I may extremely rarely think a girl is good looking, but oh god I'd never date one (again). -shudder-


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 20, 2010)

i had a girlfriend before... she scared me.  She would stare at me like a stalker for a long time -.-


----------



## Plantar (Apr 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i had a girlfriend before... she scared me.  She would stare at me like a stalker for a long time -.-


So you're scared of women because of one creepy chick who stared at you because she was probably attracted to you?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

0


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

Fivish.


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fivish.


 
You're only straight for catte and I, of course :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> You're only straight for catte and I, of course :3



You just made me gayer.

5.5


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You just made me gayer.
> 
> 5.5


 
That rounds up to a 6.  Congradulations homo :3


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2010)

Between 0 and 1 - I used to be completely straight until my last girlfriend; she was deceptively horrible and corroded my sanity somewhat, and since then I've kind of lost faith in women. :\


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 20, 2010)

0.5-2.5 or so, freekin furries messin with my mind and confusin me!!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> 0.5-2.5 or so, freekin furries messin with my mind and confusin me!!



You'll be a gay bottom by the end of the week.  :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You'll be a gay bottom by the end of the week. :V


 
Your avatar captures the zeitgeist of 420 until you get a bunch of kids to sing "HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR ADOLF, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!"


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 1 of 5 people who voted 6.  ._<

I'm still more manly.  >:[


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm 1 of 5 people who voted 6. ._<
> 
> I'm still more manly. >:[


 
I voted 4, because I'm not picky. 

Rather, I'm cultured.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Significant in everyday conversation tends to mean "to a large extent," but a more accurate definition of it is "to a relevant extent; of consequence."



Good point.  Its the statistical version of the word significant that is in play here.  Along with 1920-1940's vernacular.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You'll be a gay bottom by the end of the week. :V


 
Not if I have any say in it!


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a 6.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd say I'm a 1 or 0.5.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i had a girlfriend before... she scared me. She would stare at me like a stalker for a long time -.-


 Sounds life scarring.

Sorry for your scar. :c


----------



## Viva (Apr 20, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I'm a 6.


 
;3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty is over 9000. <3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty is over 9000. <3


 It's obvious. <3


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 20, 2010)

1.5


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Your avatar captures the zeitgeist of 420 until you get a bunch of kids to sing "HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR ADOLF, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!"



We actually didn't get any of those this year, just a friend of mine getting trashed on whatever the fuck he had in his van during lunch.



Dasaki said:


> Not if I have any say in it!



You don't.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We actually didn't get any of those this year, just a friend of mine getting trashed on whatever the fuck he had in his van during lunch.


 
We should get trashed like all citizens of Duluth.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> ;3



;3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You just made me gayer.
> 
> 5.5


 
Great.
And the next time someone makes a comment like that, they are gonna turn you gay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I voted 4, because I'm not picky.
> 
> Rather, I'm cultured.



Wait... JesusFish is bi? Am I the only one who didn't know this and is surprised?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wait... JesusFish is bi? Am I the only one who didn't know this and is surprised?


He's probably a liberal in denial.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Question: where would someone fall on the scale if they were attracted to cuntbois?


*still wants to know*

Expanded: Where a guy fall if he was completely gay, but then met a cuntboi and decided he would totally do him?

Cause, y'know... they look like guys but have girl bits. Ya.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wait... JesusFish is bi? Am I the only one who didn't know this and is surprised?



I thought he was gay.
So, I'm surprised, I suppose.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> We should get trashed like all citizens of Duluth.



I've actually never been to Duluth.  :I



Rainwulf said:


> Great.
> And the next time someone makes a comment like that, they are gonna turn you gay.



p much there.


----------



## slydude851 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know some guys at school that are absolutely X.  When the teacher is not looking one guy goes to another and starts doing the pelvic thrust.  I've seen it... 3 times in one class period


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wait... JesusFish is bi? Am I the only one who didn't know this and is surprised?


 
:|



Jelly said:


> I thought he was gay.
> So, I'm surprised, I suppose.


 
:|



Taren Fox said:


> He's probably a liberal in denial.


 

I am more of a fascist than a liberal.

By Fascist, I mean Nationalist Syndicalism, and a large support for the concept of citizenry, rather than humanism.

But I am not Fascist. Thus, I am not Liberal, either.



slydude851 said:


> I know some guys at school that are absolutely X. When the teacher is not looking one guy goes to another and starts doing the pelvic thrust. I've seen it... 3 times in one class period


 
X means Asexual. 

As in No sexual attraction/minimized sexual attraction... To anything.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> *still wants to know*
> 
> Expanded: Where a guy fall if he was completely gay, but then met a cuntboi and decided he would totally do him?
> 
> Cause, y'know... they look like guys but have girl bits. Ya.



There's a Blur song running through my head thanks to this post....

BANNED!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> There's a Blur song running through my head thanks to this post....
> 
> BANNED!


I like the way you wield your banhammer. ;3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> :|



You posted that you were coming out to your parents or whatever in that thread where you beat up tycho


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

I took an intardnets test on this awhile ago and got a 0 on it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> You posted that you were coming out to your parents or whatever in that thread where you beat up tycho


 
Coming out is the general umbrella term for revealling to anybody what one's orientation is for any LGBT individual.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I took an intardnets test on this awhile ago and got a 0 on it.


I don't think internet tests mean anything at all.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I don't think internet tests mean anything at all.


They do now.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 22, 2010)

Two (2)!

There's only ten of us, but that just means we're a crack commando unit...

...That's constantly on the look out for cracks and units.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 22, 2010)

I am here, and I picked six, since I do not think I could have sex with a woman, and I probably never will.
:\ There is always a chance though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Two (2)!
> 
> There's only ten of us, but that just means we're a crack commando unit...
> 
> ...That's constantly on the look out for cracks and units.



Oh my god! Warden smiley.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 22, 2010)

lmao all you partial gay people.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2010)

Meadow said:


> lmao all you partial gay people.


Hey, stop pokin' fun at my three... :[


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh my god! Warden smiley.



Why yes.. Yes it is. Superjail pwns everyone's face. EVERYONE'S. FACE.

That, and it's only one season away from killing more people than Dethklok currently has in its (current) entire run!


----------



## Issashu (Apr 22, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Two (2)!
> 
> There's only ten of us, but that just means we're a crack commando unit...
> 
> ...That's constantly on the look out for cracks and units.


 
+1 

11 now


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 22, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> There's a Blur song running through my head thanks to this post....
> 
> BANNED!


*was banned* 

I'm sorry that I clicked that link. I really am.
It still doesn't answer my question though.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Over 9000?



That'd be too much. I'd have to release those energy towards mankind. Every mankind.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

This poll is rather revealing...

If my math is right, 78% of you have SOME degree of homo in you, while only 20% are totally straight (or claim to be).

edit:
5 btw


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

xcliber said:


> This poll is rather revealing...
> 
> If my math is right, 78% of you have SOME degree of homo in you, while only 20% are totally straight (or claim to be).
> 
> ...



Everyone has some degree of homo. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I'm a 6.


Oh hell.

I drew that avatar for you when you were straight.

Are you kidding, yes or no.
Because really now.
Where did time go and why didn't it tell me.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Everyone has some degree of homo. :3


 
This makes me happy! ;3


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 22, 2010)

Random thread  I'm a 4 creeping slowly to 5 a bit more everyday.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

This proves there are more homos than heteros lol


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This proves there are more homos than heteros lol


I wish that was the case. But I have to also look at it the other way. It also means that 91% of homos have some degree of heterosexuality in them while only 6% are strictly fags.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh hell.
> 
> I drew that avatar for you when you were straight.
> 
> ...



Nope, not kidding at all. 

I don't think I was ever straight at all really, during that whole time I was in denial.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Nope, not kidding at all.
> 
> I don't think I was ever straight at all really, during that whole time I was in denial.


I should do another drawing for you sometime.


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This proves there are more homos than heteros lol



64 hetero vs 39 homo

Wat.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> 64 hetero vs 39 homo
> 
> Wat.


How many of the bisexuals have a preference towards men though.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> I should do another drawing for you sometime.



Yeah.

Although it better not be porn.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

brb dicks


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> brb dicks



I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> How many of the bisexuals have a preference towards men though.




psttttt for hetero I added 0 to 2 and for homo I added 4 to 6.  3 is likes equal.


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> psttttt for hetero I added 0 to 2 and for homo I added 4 to 6.  3 is likes equal.



Hetero  is 0 to 1, and homo is 5 to 6. Bisexuals are dominating the forum.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> psttttt for hetero I added 0 to 2 and for homo I added 4 to 6.  3 is likes equal.


The thing is, I entered this thread without really taking in that it was the kinsey scale thread. I do not pay attention to thread titles because I never really intend to stay on topic when I get in anyway.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, thread.

Kinsey's 4.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

I voted 0


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

I'M A 7


----------



## Stawks (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'M A 7



SUPERGAY?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

SUPER DUPER~


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel that I'm a 2.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 22, 2010)

0


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 22, 2010)

5


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Vier.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

-1

I like being alone.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Zero. I'm so boring D:

No girl-on-girl action plox


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome a strait woman xD


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Awesome a strait woman xD



I feel so boring in my straightness  D:


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a 0.



Pawl said:


> I feel so boring in my straightness  D:



Yay! A straight female! You're not boring, your unique here. *shields from rest of the furries* BACK OFF!!


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm a 0.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! A straight female! * shields from rest of the furries* BACKOFF!!



It's true. I love the male species and I even practice good hygeine. And wear makeup. And don't have a mullet. COOL, HUH??


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

WHATEVER I R TEH GEYZ AND I HAZ NAO MULLET.

Infact, I will never have one. I perfer my long hair.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

@PAWL

I am a 0 in practice some I am a 1 but bleah, Nice to see a good looking woman join the forum's ranks.


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> @PAWL
> 
> I am a 0 in practice some I am a 1 but bleah, Nice to see a *good looking woman* join the forum's ranks.



You don't know this for a fact. Flatter. Worse than Scotty honestly...


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> @PAWL
> 
> I am a 0 in practice some I am a 1 but bleah, Nice to see a good looking woman join the forum's ranks.




Cereally, I love the furry fandom.

I am working on some commissions right now. ATM, I'm a shit excuse for a furry. 

But people here are kickass, gay or straight <3


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> It's true. I love the male species and I even practice good hygeine. And wear makeup. And don't have a mullet. COOL, HUH??



*head explodes*

hahaha


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> You don't know this for a fact. Flatter. Worse than Scotty honestly...



You're more than welcome to check out my Facebook :]

I like to think I'm decent looking.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *head explodes*
> 
> hahaha




Is that really so weird from a female here?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Then stay away from me becuase I am technically a 5. Kay Pawl?
P:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> Cereally, I love the furry fandom.
> 
> I am working on some commissions right now. ATM, I'm a shit excuse for a furry.
> 
> But people here are kickass, gay or straight <3


 I am here for the open minded people and the banter, not much more, I am not the yiffin type.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> Is that really so weird from a female here?



It's mostly gay males in here so... yeah...


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Then stay away from me becuase I am technically a 5. Kay Pawl?
> P:



S'okay. Lesbian does not equate to rapist... amIrite?


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> You're more than welcome to check out my Facebook :]
> 
> I like to think I'm decent looking.



My apologies. I did not mean to imply that you're ugly. That doesn't really matter on the internet anyway. I'm just prodding Ace because he flirts with every woman on the forum who says she's straight. Every. Single. One.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am here for the open minded people and the banter, not much more, I am not the yiffin type.




I like the concept of the furry, minus the yiffin'. 

Although I still don't mind drawin' the yiffin'


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> My apologies. I did not mean to imply that you're ugly. That doesn't really matter on the internet anyway. I'm just prodding Ace because he flirts with every woman on the forum who says she's straight. Every. Single. One.



It's okay! Understandible, especially since this IS the interwebs. Ace needs a HUG.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> S'okay. Lesbian does not equate to rapist... amIrite?


Yes.
Becuase I would not rape you.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> It's mostly gay males in here so... yeah...



Well, then... cool! I think?


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Yes.
> Becuase I would not rape you.



'kay, but I might rape you for shits and giggles.


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> Ace needs a HUG.



No! That's what he wants you to do! D:

And you can use multiquotes, you know.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> Well, then... cool! I think?



I'd say so


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> 'kay, but I might rape you for shits and giggles.



One more thing. 
Don't look at my FA page unless you liek lesbian pronz.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> One more thing.
> Don't look at my FA page unless you liek lesbian pronz.



I don't mind it. I'm really totally indifferent to peoples' sexuality, I just know I'm a boring (and apparently unique) straight womanz =]


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I don't mind it. I'm really totally indifferent to peoples' sexuality, I just know I'm a boring (and apparently unique) straight womanz =]


Your very unique.

Your a straight woman on a furrie forum.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> No! That's what he wants you to do! D:
> 
> And you can use multiquotes, you know.



B-b-but I like hugs  D:

And, 

Woah. Multiquotes! Did not even see that. That has nothing to do with my noobishness, I'm just a little on the dim side  o_o


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I don't mind it. I'm really totally indifferent to peoples' sexuality, I just know I'm a boring (and apparently unique) straight womanz =]



And according to FA, your two favorite things also happen to be among my top 5 things 

< is totally not a stalker


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> And according to FA, your two favorite things also happen to be among my top 5 things
> 
> < is totally not a stalker



Because granola bars and marijuana are magic together. I get the worstest munchiesssss D:

I don't know how I stay skinny with the serious munchies I always has  o_o


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> Because granola bars and marijuana are magic together. I get the worstest munchiesssss D:
> 
> I don't know how I stay skinny with the serious munchies I always has  o_o



me too, I always end up eating so much that i feel sick the next morning haha. I'm also skinny no matter how much I eat lol. Speaking of smoking, I think I'll go smoke tonight hehe. 

Edit: actually, guna go do that now hehehe


----------



## Pawl (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> me too, I always end up eating so much that i feel sick the next morning haha. I'm also skinny no matter how much I eat lol. Speaking of smoking, I think I'll go smoke tonight hehe.



I'm vegan, so it's really hard to keep weight on me >.<

I haven't poked smot since FO' TWENTY. It's been... TWO DAYS D: D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I like the concept of the furry, minus the yiffin'.
> 
> Although I still don't mind drawin' the yiffin'


 I have to admit though, I do enjoy a well made pinup or two. Anyhow nice meeting yah Gotta go.


----------



## dresil (Apr 23, 2010)

6. If you want to get technical, 5.over9000


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 23, 2010)

None of these, I'm a sex-ambivalent bisexual.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I'm vegan, so it's really hard to keep weight on me >.<
> 
> I haven't poked smot since FO' TWENTY. It's been... TWO DAYS D: D:



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. 

Damn, that blows. 

If you weren't across the country I'd have shared haha.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I don't know how I stay skinny with the serious munchies I always has  o_o



Having a fast metabolism rocks, I could eat a cake for every meal of the day and still have a BMI of ~20.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

im a zero,  130lb, not a very tall person, quite active, 75% grade average, single, and oh so very glad that there are more straight female furs then i first thought. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

My orientation doesn't really matter anymore

I'm just lucky to have anyone who's wanna be with me


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My orientation doesn't really matter anymore
> 
> I'm just lucky to have anyone who's wanna be with me



aww willow i will be with you. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> aww willow i will be with you. :3


t-thnks but that's ok...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> t-thnks but that's ok...



;^; straight furs need people to cuddle too


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ;^; straight furs need people to cuddle too


*cuddles*

._.

Edit: I wasn't entirely sure what to put so I put 5 (how do you change your poll answer? Cuz that doesn't sound right)


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Edit: actually, guna go do that now hehehe



Me too *lights spliff*.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> and oh so very glad that there are more straight female furs then i first thought. :3



What? Where? Send one my way D:


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

i cant help you i have a hard time finding them myself.

i blame nylak see has a way to find what little females there are and turn them lez


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i cant help you i have a hard time finding them myself.
> 
> i blame nylak see has a way to find what little females there are and turn them lez


I used to be straight :/
I was a lesbian before I joined
Now I don't know anymore...

So 5 fits I guess, given the chance I _guess_ I could try with guys..but that's unlikely...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i cant help you i have a hard time finding them myself.
> 
> i blame nylak see has a way to find what little females there are and turn them lez


good thing that hasn't happened to me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I used to be straight :/
> I was a lesbian before I joined
> Now I don't know anymore...
> 
> So 5 fits I guess, given the chance I _guess_ I could try with guys..but that's unlikely...


 No offence but at 15 you can expect your preferences to switch around a bit.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No offence but at 15 you can expect your preferences to switch around a bit.


Another reason to hate puberty


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> good thing that hasn't happened to me.



yay, dont hang out with ny tho, i know she is hot but i cant bare to lose another straight


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It should be noted that Kinsey's scale relies on a gender dichotomy of male and female, and is therefore somewhat outdated. For most practical purposes, however, it can be used.



Late, but once again,

It's based on sexual dichotomy

and therefore is not outdated

because no one cares about intersex folks


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 5, 2010)

I suppose I'm a six.


----------



## Luca (May 5, 2010)

What's with all these topics today? I'm a 0.


----------



## kyle19 (May 5, 2010)

I was gonna say necro'd, but dyluck is actually adding to the thread


----------



## Seething (May 5, 2010)

I voted 5. I'm predominantly gay, but have seen a few women who've piqued my sexual interest.


----------



## ShreddingHusky (May 5, 2010)

about a 4.7, guys are easier to work with mentally, but there are some girls that are just so damn beautiful (like lady gaga! oh god someone kill me.)


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 5, 2010)

5... I'm pretty ghey


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

We need an OVER 9000 option. ;_;


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We need an OVER 9000 option. ;_;



Why, is that what you'd vote? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why, is that what you'd vote? :3


Nope, that's what the OP would vote for. <3


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2010)

ShreddingHusky said:


> (like lady gaga! oh god someone kill me.)



she looks like a man

but then again that's probably why you like her


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 6, 2010)

I'm kind of torn between 1 and 2... Can you help me decide, Fuzzy?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

ShreddingHusky said:


> about a 4.7, guys are easier to work with mentally, but there are some girls that are just so damn beautiful (like lady gaga! oh god someone kill me.)


Where are people getting decimals from?

Is 4.7 just a reason to vote 4 instead of 5 or what.


----------



## KAiZA (May 6, 2010)

Kinda hesitant to say 6 since Kinsey pretty much said very few people are totally one way or the other (0 or 6) but uh... I've never felt anything for any actual girls, have loved several guys, and only rarely do I appreciate all parts of a straight mature pic. Yeah, decimals are retarded for this, but somewhere between 5 and 6, closest to 6

/noonefuckingcares


----------



## Yrr (May 6, 2010)

0.5 but I put 1


----------



## Oovie (May 6, 2010)

Admittingly I'd consider myself a 2, completely comfortable around either gender. However, I'm far too judgmental of males to ever really say I'm into them. As one of the most defining physical attributes I look into is how they keep their hair. If they keep it short, greasy, unkempt, or gelled, I don't look at them any further than being a fellow broski.

I like it most when they've grown it to chin/shoulder length (example (further than shoulder is pushing it)). As well that it blatantly looks clean, which lends me to believe it smells great too. You may ruffle it up and it feels sensational going through your fingers, gotta adore that regardless of gender. I always relate fine kept lengthy hair to having a good hygiene regime, and is probably why I always look at this first.

Interesting enough I rarely run into these individuals, either its a normal short cut or god-awfully long. Ultimately, why I seldom have interest in the same gender.


----------

